# Mind answering a few questions from a worried daughter?



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

My mother was diagnosed 3 and a half years ago with hypothyroidism, she did do the thyroid radioactive ablation.

Since then the doctor she goes to has had the hardest time regulating her levels.

Is a regular doctor that works at a clinic
never been to a professional

A friend of the family who hasn't had a thyroid in 20+ years asked her if she ever had her titer checked. This has never been done as far as the family knows.

The doctor has her on different dosages on different days. MWF she takes a certain amount at 7 and T/T she takes a smaller dosage at 7.

My questions are
Should she go to a different doctor?
Are the different dosages dangerous?
What is a titer?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> My mother was diagnosed 3 and a half years ago with hypothyroidism, she did do the thyroid radioactive ablation.
> 
> Since then the doctor she goes to has had the hardest time regulating her levels.
> 
> ...


Kitsa, welcome.

If your mother was hypothyroid, why did she have RAI? Huge goiter, cancer..................what?

Titer means where the numbers are w/her labs (A titer (or titre) is a way of expressing concentration.) Which would be TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T3 (these are thyroid hormones.) Is your mother getting labs periodically?

Titrate means to raise or lower your mother's medicine based on the results of those labs plus clinical evaluation (how does she feel.)

How old are you Kitsa? You are wise to be worried about your mom. We will help if we can.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kitsa said:


> My mother was diagnosed 3 and a half years ago with hypothyroidism, she did do the thyroid radioactive ablation.
> 
> Since then the doctor she goes to has had the hardest time regulating her levels.
> 
> ...


Kitsa, are you sure you mother wasn't hyperthyroid? That might explain the ablation..

The different dosages are not uncommon. The medicine is only offered in certain microgram levels, so if a patient needs an "in between" amount, then the doctor might have the patient take alternating doses like your mother is doing.

You or another family member should ask Mom how often she gets or got labwork done as they are/were trying to figure out that optimum dosage.

As Andros explained, "titer" is just a fancy word for "adjust your dosage based on lab test results."

If Mom's current doctor is finding it difficult to regulate her levels (which leads me to believe she must be getting some labwork done occasionally), then maybe she should go to someone more experienced with thyroid issues. Then again, many general practitioners/primary care physicians feel that they are thoroughly/appropriately trained in thyroid.

I would say to start with a conversation with Mom to see how often she's getting her labwork done and levels tested, then go from there.

Welcome!


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the typo it was hyperthyroidism. I have multiple relatives with thyroid issues and tend to get mixed up on who has what.

My mother goes in twice a year, she goes one month to get blood and lab work done and then goes back six months later to do the same thing.

My mother had a heart attack 4 years ago, a short while after that she had an unusual amounts of energy, when she went to the doctor he wanted to test her thyroid, when the results came back that she did have hyperthyroidism he decided not to have her go under the knife again and did the ablation.

Andros I'm 19.

It just worries me that she still isn't normal and it really is taking a bad effect on her physically and mentally. Her temper has gotten worse since the last dosage change which just makes me worry about her having a fit bad enough to cause another heart attack.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds like she would benefit from seeing a doctor that REALLY specializes in thyroid issues. It's such a complicated little organ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Sorry for the typo it was hyperthyroidism. I have multiple relatives with thyroid issues and tend to get mixed up on who has what.
> 
> My mother goes in twice a year, she goes one month to get blood and lab work done and then goes back six months later to do the same thing.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like your mom's thyroid is not completly dead and she needs better medical intervention here, I am thinking.

We call that Graves' Rage; it is hard to believe that thyroid hormones if not just right where they should be can do that but it is true. Many have experienced psychotic breaks because of this.

Thank you for sharing your age and being the fair person I am, I will tell you mine! 68; nice round number!! LOL!

So, can you find out what kind of medicine your mom is taking and how much? First we have to determine if she is on thyroid replacement or anti-thyroid medication.

And, I personally will be saying a prayer for your mom and you. This is a dilemma be sure. It is hard to make an adult do anything they don't want to do. On the long-haul, you may have to find someone to intercede.

But, in the meantime, we are here for you (and your mom) and will help you the best we can from afar.

I almost forgot; it would be good if we knew all the meds your mom takes. Sometimes there are interactions.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Andros said:


> It sounds to me like your mom's thyroid is not completly dead and she needs better medical intervention here, I am thinking.
> 
> We call that Graves' Rage; it is hard to believe that thyroid hormones if not just right where they should be can do that but it is true. Many have experienced psychotic breaks because of this.
> 
> ...


Its going to take me a second to get all of her meds listed, there are a few she doesn't take anymore and I'm not exactly sure which ones they are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Its going to take me a second to get all of her meds listed, there are a few she doesn't take anymore and I'm not exactly sure which ones they are.


You just take your time, young lady. I do go off-line at day's end but I will be here everyday and so will the others.

We will "get it" as they say.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm here too Kitsa. What does your Mom say when you ask her about her symptoms? Is your Mom online at all? You could tell her about this discussion board too. I hope you can help get her the proper treatment and that we can help too. High levels of the thyroid hormone can make your heart beat fast and should be watched carefully in someone with heart disease. It would be good if she were seeing an endocrinologist.

Hijacking thread for a moment.... bad temper flare ups can be hyperthryoidism? Because I've turned into a bit of a beast lately as I try to get my thyroid levels regulated after having my thyroid removed. OH, and in the interest of sharing... I'm 43.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I'm here too Kitsa. What does your Mom say when you ask her about her symptoms? Is your Mom online at all? You could tell her about this discussion board too. I hope you can help get her the proper treatment and that we can help too. High levels of the thyroid hormone can make your heart beat fast and should be watched carefully in someone with heart disease. It would be good if she were seeing an endocrinologist.
> 
> Hijacking thread for a moment.... bad temper flare ups can be hyperthryoidism? Because I've turned into a bit of a beast lately as I try to get my thyroid levels regulated after having my thyroid removed. OH, and in the interest of sharing... I'm 43.


Well I've not only heard from doctors but read it in medical books but yes temper flares ups especially ones that are sudden and unusual can be caused from both Hyper and Hypo, my grandmother being of very good example, if she misses to many days and she does quite often she can throw a fit for the sky being blue, she is Hypo.

My mom does use the internet but I do not think she'll come here just because it will embarrass her.

I finally got her meds, 

Levothyroxine 150 MCG MWFSS-whole pill T/T half pill- 75MCG
Crestor 20 MG Everyday before bed
Metoprolol 25 MG only taken when her heart rate is getting high

The Crestor has has not been taken for a long time because it was thought she was out but is now taking it again


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kitsa said:


> My mom does use the internet but I do not think she'll come here just because it will embarrass her.


She can be completely anonymous...she could go by the name Fred if she wants to! 

Well, maybe Freddie sounds a little more female!


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Octavia said:


> She can be completely anonymous...she could go by the name Fred if she wants to!
> 
> Well, maybe Freddie sounds a little more female!


She still won't do it, not without some convincing which isn't very easy.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> Hijacking thread for a moment.... bad temper flare ups can be hyperthryoidism? Because I've turned into a bit of a beast lately as I try to get my thyroid levels regulated after having my thyroid removed. OH, and in the interest of sharing... I'm 43.


Mood swings, nasty temper tantrums, and psychosis, are some of the lovely symptoms of Graves disease. Hyperthyroid is also a symptom of Graves.

Kitsa, you are a very good daughter. Tell your mom how worried you are, and to make you happier she could get to a doctor to clear these issues up. If my 19 YO son asked me to I would...I had a colonoscopy because my daughter needed one and was afraid. So I said " Look Mom can do it"...so not fun! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding information so maybe someone here might have and idea.

Can Any type of thyroid problem cause knee problems? Specifically involving the bursa sack?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Well I've not only heard from doctors but read it in medical books but yes temper flares ups especially ones that are sudden and unusual can be caused from both Hyper and Hypo, my grandmother being of very good example, if she misses to many days and she does quite often she can throw a fit for the sky being blue, she is Hypo.
> 
> My mom does use the internet but I do not think she'll come here just because it will embarrass her.
> 
> ...


I don't see any Rx adverse reactions. How difficult would it to get her last lab results with the ranges and post them here?

I am very suspicious that your mother's thyroid is not completely dead. Sometimes on RAI does not do the job. I had to have 3 RAI.

Combine that with the Levothyroxine, it could be pushing her over the edge.

To get to the bottom of it these labs need to be done.

TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And out of curiosity; when your mom flies off the handle, is she remorseful? Does she feel badly when this happens?

Not everything is thyroid so in the interest of ruling out other causes (diabetes would be one, learned behaviour another), it would be good to know.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Andros said:


> I don't see any Rx adverse reactions. How difficult would it to get her last lab results with the ranges and post them here?
> 
> I am very suspicious that your mother's thyroid is not completely dead. Sometimes on RAI does not do the job. I had to have 3 RAI.
> 
> ...


Its actually not that hard to get her lab results its getting her to do it that's hard. She actually needs to go in and get her second test done so I'll talk to her and see if that can be done soon.

The fits i'm not so sure about, from the way I see it she isn't remorseful at all but I can be wrong and will ask.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Its actually not that hard to get her lab results its getting her to do it that's hard. She actually needs to go in and get her second test done so I'll talk to her and see if that can be done soon.
> 
> The fits i'm not so sure about, from the way I see it she isn't remorseful at all but I can be wrong and will ask.


Bless your heart! You sound like a very very responsible young lady who has her hands quite full at too young of an age!


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

One other thing - you said back in an early post that your mom only gets her blood tests done every 6 months.

Well she really should be getting them every 3 months!!

Thats standard for most thyroid patients. Thats what I do and I had the same symptoms she has including the Graves rage.

Even my dad (who is Hypo after having RAI) gets his bloodwork done every 3 months. He is taking thyroxine.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if she has just caught something or its her thyroid acting up but her throat and jaw have been bothering her very badly lately. If it's a sore throat then its persistent because its been longer then a week.

Its the jaw part that bothers me, she does have something that is causing the bone in her jaw to weaken but I have no way of telling if its that, thyroid or something else.

Her face is also getting a little puffy but I don't think shes noticed.

Hopefully I can get her to find a doctor that is open on the weekends.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Well I'm not sure if she has just caught something or its her thyroid acting up but her throat and jaw have been bothering her very badly lately. If it's a sore throat then its persistent because its been longer then a week.
> 
> Its the jaw part that bothers me, she does have something that is causing the bone in her jaw to weaken but I have no way of telling if its that, thyroid or something else.
> 
> ...


Good grief! Has your mom ever had an ultra-sound of her thyroid? Have you no relatives of your mom's close-by who can intercede here?


----------



## Ruth (Oct 30, 2011)

what a lovely site this is and helpful too. i am 70 so seeing age 69 made me feel so much better , knowing some others are around my age. i had my ultra sound yesterday and the lady told me my right side nodes did not change but she didn't say too much about the other side. i am frightened at it all , i know my moods are darker as i have been so healthy all my life and now all hell has broken lose. i was diagnosed with aortic valve stenois , high cholestrol and you name it....the only norma thing is blood pressure and diabetes... i was thinking that if i needed to get rid of my thyroid, surely rai would be better than operating with my heart. oh how hard it is to get old.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Andros said:


> Good grief! Has your mom ever had an ultra-sound of her thyroid? Have you no relatives of your mom's close-by who can intercede here?


No she has never had an ultra-sound on it before and unfortunately even if I gathered up the whole family to try and intercede it would do no good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> No she has never had an ultra-sound on it before and unfortunately even if I gathered up the whole family to try and intercede it would do no good.


Well........................at this point you can only pray for your mom. You need to get on w/your life and your studies so you can make a future for yourself.

Your mom sounds very oppositional and may be trying to keep your constant attention to her. You are too young to be doing this. It is not at all fair to you.

Either your mom wants help or she doesn't. It's her choice to make. Sad but true. I am not trying to be mean; I care about you.

Even if we all showed up on your mom's doorstep in person; legally, there would be nothing we could do.

{{{{Kitsa}}}}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ruth said:


> what a lovely site this is and helpful too. i am 70 so seeing age 69 made me feel so much better , knowing some others are around my age. i had my ultra sound yesterday and the lady told me my right side nodes did not change but she didn't say too much about the other side. i am frightened at it all , i know my moods are darker as i have been so healthy all my life and now all hell has broken lose. i was diagnosed with aortic valve stenois , high cholestrol and you name it....the only norma thing is blood pressure and diabetes... i was thinking that if i needed to get rid of my thyroid, surely rai would be better than operating with my heart. oh how hard it is to get old.


They lied; the senior life is no walk in the park!! Ruth, will you be having your thyroid zapped or surgically removed?


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Well she should be getting her lab work done Saturday. I'm not sure when she'll get the results back because she has a new doctor at the clinic.

I already dislike this person, my mother told her she's been having very bad dizzy spells at work, of course the first thing she asks is when she last had her vision checked.
It wasn't that long ago and her vision is completely fine but this lady completely ignored her and acted like she was lying. Then my mother asked if she could have a note for work about going through the metal detector since she has wire in her chest.

Doctor asked why my mother had wire there and when she was told about the heart surgery she acted like my mother was lying again!

All she cared about was that she had a wedding coming up and that she was still working when she should have been at home awhile ago.

We also know why my mothers jaw was hurting, shes taken on a habit of chewing gum at work due to the stress. Since her jaw bones are getting weak this is probably hard work for them.

This is going to be a long month


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Well she should be getting her lab work done Saturday. I'm not sure when she'll get the results back because she has a new doctor at the clinic.
> 
> I already dislike this person, my mother told her she's been having very bad dizzy spells at work, of course the first thing she asks is when she last had her vision checked.
> It wasn't that long ago and her vision is completely fine but this lady completely ignored her and acted like she was lying. Then my mother asked if she could have a note for work about going through the metal detector since she has wire in her chest.
> ...


Interesting. If you get your hands on any of the results, please post the results w/ the ranges.

God bless! Good to hear from you.


----------



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Well........................at this point you can only pray for your mom. You need to get on w/your life and your studies so you can make a future for yourself.
> 
> Your mom sounds very oppositional and may be trying to keep your constant attention to her. You are too young to be doing this. It is not at all fair to you.
> 
> ...


Kitsa, I am a new poster here with my own puzzling issues but I just wanted to say that your posts touched me so much, because I am the mom of a 23-year old daughter who acts just like your mother with regard to her health issues, and my daughter has very serious health issues! But I know that it seems so much worse for an older adult to act that way. Even so, with my daughter, I try so hard by arranging doctor/specialist appoiintments for her long distance, I offer to go with her, she skips them, she refuses to take care of herself, etc. And then, if I try to have other adults, like her dad, help out she tells them off as well. She will avoid calls, not call back, hang up on us, and all this even though we pay for her phone, her rent, and provide her health insurance.

Basically I'm saying that your mom and my daughter have the same oppositional personality. I'm so sorry that you have to worry about this at your age. But I tell you -- it makes you a very good daughter. I think that my husband and I would have to actually die for our daughter to even notice. And I'm serious. And even then, she'd probably arrange our funerals on a day that didn't interfere with her parties. @@


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Well the clinic called today and informed my mother that her dosage would be lowered by 20 mg. They did not give her the results and the LP did not actually give her the information one of the lady's working there did.

I never thought I would miss her old doctor, he actually listened, cared and always called her from his phone to inform her of the results/dosage changes.

And if there lowering the dosage then her thyroid should be high but I know for a fact that when her thyroid is high she loses large amount of hair and this isn't happening, she's also not as hyper like she is when its high. The only thing that she's having that is normal for high thyroid for her is the sleep pattern, she can stay up till 1 am wake up at 6 and be awake all morning.
That's only one thing though when its normally many things.

Thankfully my dads been talking to her and there's a possibility about going to a new doctor that is meant to work with thyroid


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Well the clinic called today and informed my mother that her dosage would be lowered by 20 mg. They did not give her the results and the LP did not actually give her the information one of the lady's working there did.
> 
> I never thought I would miss her old doctor, he actually listened, cared and always called her from his phone to inform her of the results/dosage changes.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. Regardless of the fact that your mom is not losing hair, it sure sounds hyper to me. See how she does on the lower dose and I hope your dad can convince her to see a better doctor.

Let us know!


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently the doctor also wanted to change my moms cholesterol but never called the pharmacy to tell them. Its been days so she could have done that by now.

And I understand why but she also wants to have my mom take fish oil pills. Its more then likely not going to happen my moms tried them before and can't stomach the taste.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kitsa said:


> Apparently the doctor also wanted to change my moms cholesterol but never called the pharmacy to tell them. Its been days so she could have done that by now.
> 
> And I understand why but she also wants to have my mom take fish oil pills. Its more then likely not going to happen my moms tried them before and can't stomach the taste.


Omega III really brings down the cholesterol. There is a brand that is not your supermarket variety so it is a bit more expensive and that is Carlson's Omega III. Cold water fish source. Never any taste; ever. At least not with me.

Hope your mom is feeling better.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Well its been awhile since my moms dosage was supposed to be lowered so I just asked my her how she's been feeling since she got the new meds and apparently she is sleeping even less and has even more energy so overall she actually feels worse.

She then showed me her pill bottles. Her old medication she was to take half a tablet on Tue, Thur and Sat and then she was to take 1 whole tablet Mon, We, and Fri. 150 MCG Tablet.

She now takes one whole tablet every single day. 137 MCG Tablet

She only has this new bottle for a month and it says no refills, the old doctor always made sure she has a refill date that will be good for at least 5-6 months.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Geez... so, now what? Sounds like a call to the doctor's office is in order.


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Geez... so, now what? Sounds like a call to the doctor's office is in order.


Well we have to get the money first. Right now we'll just have to deal with it


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It might be something they can "fix" over the phone, without an appointment. Worth a try!


----------



## Kitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Octavia said:


> It might be something they can "fix" over the phone, without an appointment. Worth a try!


I would love to try that but its kinda hard to fix something when neither doses are correct. If the old one was then I would try. I just need to start calling doctors behind her back and see if any one is willing to work with us.


----------

